# [S] Hilfe beim JavaScript auf Homepage



## Felon (20. Dez 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich hab mal ne frage.

Ich wollte in meine Homepage sone "Newsbox" einbauen so stell ich mir die vor:

Der Text soll sich z.B. jede 30sec geändert werden.
Quelle: www.xyz.de/news1.htm oder eine .txt, .htm bzw .php

Hab ihr so grob verstanden was ich meine ? 

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2011)

Gibts da nichts fertiges?
Womit baust du deine Homepage denn, nutzt du nen CMS oder ähnliches? Oder baust du alles per Hand mit einzelnen html dateien?


----------



## Domi741 (20. Dez 2011)

Hi,

guck doch mal bei Google nach "ajax Shoutbox".

das ist zwar keine Newsbox aber mit ein bisschen know-how lässt sich sowas auch leicht zu einer Newsbox umprogrammieren.

Lg


----------



## Felon (21. Dez 2011)

Danke 

Ja, ich bau die "per Hand"


----------



## HimBromBeere (10. Jan 2012)

Brauchst doch nur alle 30. sec einen Datenbak- oder weiß der Kuckuck-was-Request absenden. Dafür erstellst du einfach einen Timer im Javascript... Da muss man nichtmal viel Hokuspokus betreiben.


----------

